# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Finger Extensor assist gloves?

## mushroombrew

I've got Charcot Marie Tooth disease. If you're not familiar with that, It's a hereditary neuromuscular condition that causes muscles in your extremities to atrophy. Particularly in the hands and feet. I wear Allard Toe-Off braces on my legs for foot drop and they have changed my life. My hands are still a problem though. My fingers want to curl up into a fist and I can't straighten them without touching them with my other hand. That limits me in a great many ways and I have had to get creative. This entire message was typed with my two thumbs for instance since I can't even hunt and peck with my index fingers anymore. Typing by touch was never an option even when I was young. I do have a decent enough grip however. I'm lucky enough to still be able to work, but it would be AMAZING if there were a device that would help me open my hands and straighten my fingers. Something like an articulated glove that I could wear that had some sort of "spring assist" in the joints to give me a little bit of help. Perhaps leaf or torsion springs. Maybe even rubber hands. I don't know. I recently got a 3d printer and it got me thinking. I see that there is a community of people working on stuff like this so I thought I'd ask if someone might be interested in looking into it. I don't have any 3d modeling talent beyond the most basic of designs. Medical devices are just so expensive too... To be able to order some parts, print and assemble what I need. Wow.. Anyway, that's it. Thanks for reading. Feel free to ask any questions that you may have.

----------

